# 16/12/2011



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

At least three people are thought to have been shot dead in Cairo amid clashes between protesters and security forces who moved in to clear a sit-in near the Egyptian cabinet building.

In a resurgence of violence a day after millions voted in parliamentary elections, soldiers reportedly beat women with sticks and hurled chunks of concrete and glass on to protesters from the roof of the parliament.

A prominent Muslim cleric, Sheikh Emad Effat, was said to have been among those killed, while the military also arrested and briefly held two sisters of Alaa Abd el Fattah, the prominent Egyptian blogger detained for insulting the military


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Clashes between Egyptian security forces and protesters demanding an end to military rule were continuing in Cairo a day after at least eight people were killed in a resurgence of violence.

Witnesses said hundreds of demonstrators hurled stones at soldiers who retaliated with projectiles thrown from rooftops. Security forces then chased protesters through the streets to Tahrir Square, the centre of the uprising that toppled President Hosni Mubarak earlier this year.

There are fears the fresh wave of turmoil in Cairo, which comes two days after millions voted in parliamentary elections, could trigger a repeat of deadly clashes between youth revolutionaries and security forces in November that lasted for days and claimed more than 40 lives.

The latest violence began late Thursday after soldiers attempted to break up a makeshift protest camp outside the Egyptian cabinet headquarters near Tahrir Square. Witnesses said troops beat up at least one demonstrator and set fire to tents.

Clashes on Friday continued beyond nightfall with scores of youths sheltering behind metal sheet barriers as they launched volleys of stones at military police lined up in front of the parliament and cabinet. On Saturday, security forces sealed off streets around parliament buildings with barbed wire and large concrete blocks.

The state-run MENA news agency said about 300 people have been injured in the two days of clashes.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

*Tahrir today*






P.S.Ignore the previous post


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Activists are tweeting and describing details of a major attack by the army on protesters in Tahrir Square is underway.

Bel Trew, a journalist, told Ahram Online from the scene of Tahrir Square that security forces attacked protesters with batons. She heard what sounded to her like gunshots but did not see guns.

According to Trew, the military stormed the square and took over Tahrir chasing protesters down to Abd El-Monem Riad, Talaat Harb Square and Qasr El-Nil Bridge. Currently Tahrir is blocked by the military and no cars are able to pass through the square.

Trew added that the military were guided by plain-clothed men assisting them to beat up protesters. Paramedics were also assaulted by the military as they were evacuating a field hospital near the Omar Makram Mosque.

Salma Said, a rights activist, tweets that army personnel have forced ambulances away from the field hospital in Omar Makram Mosque.

Protester told CBC TV that army electrocuted him and confiscated his camera.

Lina Megahed, an activist, tweets that army has attacked protesters and that she is hiding in the Sadat (Tahrir Square) metro station unable to escape the area.

Sources told Ahram Online that military personnel have entered an apartment in a building that overlooks the square and confiscated cameras.

A building belonging to the Ministry of Transportation located right next to Parliament and Cabinet buildings, which has been burning since Friday night had completely caught fire earlier Saturday.

Several young protesters can be seen in video footage aired by Al-Jazeera Mubasher Misr trying to put out the fire.

A video shot by a resident of the area captures the tense moments in the Square:
this is the rest of the previos post.

Breaking (VIDEO): Egyptian security forces attack on protesters in Tahrir Square continues - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The prime minister - who previously served under Mr Mubarak but has since distanced himself from the former regime - said the security forces had responded to the violence with patience.

"I said and I am still reiterating that we will never confront any peaceful demonstrations with any kind of violence, even the verbal kind," he said. "I am committed to this."


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> The prime minister - who previously served under Mr Mubarak but has since distanced himself from the former regime - said the security forces had responded to the violence with patience.
> 
> "I said and I am still reiterating that we will never confront any peaceful demonstrations with any kind of violence, even the verbal kind," he said. "I am committed to this."


That's why there are 9 dead bodies, and counting. 

Funeral march for Al Azhar Sheikh (killed yesterday at the protest) taking place this afternoon, some are calling for "revenge"


----------

